# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  HCM_ Góc Thanh Lý Đồ Trong Ngày Giá shock cho các bác lắp máy. by quangnguyen89ck

## quangnguyen89ck

1. Mớ nguồn gồm: 2 nguồn 24v 4.2a, 1 nguồn 24v 6.3a. Giá:sold
   Nguồn MURR châu Âu 24V 20A điện 220, giá 500k
   Hai bộ brushless mini Servex japan, giá: 300k 2 bộ



2. Servo Yaskawa 400W, motor đã tháo thắng
giá: 2tr5



3. Cảm biến vùng SUNX, đủ dây jack
giá: 300k 1 cặp thu phát



4. Cụm nguồn khí loại lớn, đủ đồ chơi, đẹp long lanh
giá: 800k



5. Bơm bánh răng, hàng brandnew
giá: 500k



6. Mớ ben khí SMC có cảm biến hành trình
giá: 250k cả mớ 10 cái



7. Bộ alfa size 98 điện 220 hàng đẹp
giá: 1tr4



8. Bộ yasawa 100w
giá: 2tr5 cả 3 bộ



9. Biến tần Delta, 1 con 0.4kw, 1 con 0.75kw
giá: 800k cả 2 con



10. Dri step japan vi bước 5 pha
giá: 500k cả 3 cái



11. Máy phát xung
giá: 700k



12. Cụm van chân không chế máy SMT
giá: 500k



13. Còn vài vĩ step Vexta 5 pha 0.75a
giá: sold



14. Nước rửa tay khô 500ml
giá: 135k 1 chai





thanks các bác
lh: 0917 một không 9 664, add zalo viber để update đồ thường xuyên ạ, các bác nhớ click mục bạn thân nha.

----------

camerasn, Nam CNC, zentic

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

có ít đồ cho ngày 30/10 nha các bác

----------


## elenercom

Ôm ông Hồ lót dép ngòi hóng đê

----------


## nguyencong93

4. con PLC toshiba tùm lum module, có ethernet, usb, ad...
[IMG]28/10/2019 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 400k

Bộ này còn không bác.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Cập nhật 2/11 nha các bác

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Cập nhật ngày 6/11 nha các bác

----------


## elenercom

> Cập nhật ngày 6/11 nha các bác


cập nhật chỗ nào shop nhỉ?

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

trên đầu luôn á anh Long ơi

----------


## namhasg

Anh lấy cây PLC Master K LG nhe Quảng

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

update nha các bác

----------


## Mới CNC

> update nha các bác


CONVEX a lấy hết nhé em. a ck rồi đó.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

update ít btan nha các bác

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

update ít hàng nha các bác

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

ít đố cho Thứ 6 ngày 13

----------


## namhasg

Anh lấy con sô 3  FX2N 32MR và số 4 biến tần Altivar 400W nhé Quảng, trưa mai qua lấy nhé. 

- Ngày thứ 6 13-12-2019:



3. FX2N 32MR mất pin
400k
Đính kèm 76875
Đính kèm 76876


4. Btan Altivar 400W
390k
Đính kèm 76877
Đính kèm 76879

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

có ít đồ update nha các bác

----------


## Langthangtrennhangian

3. Btan LS 1HP vỏ xấu
400k 
Mình lấy cái này nhé bác, bác set hộ mình về cắm động cơ 3pha 200w cho con bơm dầu nhé. Thanks!

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## elenercom

a gạch 2 cái driver J2S 40A Quảng nhé

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## trungga

đăng hôm qua mà mà giờ này bác mới gạch thì quá trễ.

----------

elenercom, quangnguyen89ck

----------


## yeuthichcnc

2 cái j2s-40A bán rồi hả bạn

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

update, đầu trang ạ.

----------


## ktshung

> update, đầu trang ạ.


con driver sanyo dekhi còn ko bạn, giá bn ạ

----------

quangnguyen89ck, viet tran

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

em up ngày 2/1/2020 đầu trang ạ.

----------


## TigerHN

Quảng ơi, cho anh lấy 01 cái "2. trượt con lăn mini htrinh tầm 70" và 01 cái "5. Băng tải mini có chân đỡ, hành trrinhf 220" , anh có gọi em nhưng không thấy em nhấc máy, cửa hàng còn ở chỗ cũ không em? nhắn tin giúp anh vào số ĐT số đuôi là ....1946 em nhé. Cám ơn em

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

có ít đồ cho ngày 5/1 ạ

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

up ít đồ đầu trang nha các bác

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

có ít đồ cho ngày thứ 6
thanks các bác

----------


## sonnc1990

2 cái driver ezi còn sống để em bác ơi

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

có ít đồ linh tinh
thank các bác

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

thêm vài thứ linh tinh
thanks các bác

----------


## huyquynhbk

> *Mục này em thanh lý chỉ trong 1 ngày* 
> 3. Mớ lọc
> giá: 200k cả mớ
> Đính kèm 77305
> thanks các bác
> lh: 0917 một không 9 664, add zalo viber để update đồ thường xuyên ạ, các bác nhớ click mục bạn thân nha.


lấy mớ này nhé bác

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

cập nhật ít đồ nha các bác
Thanks các bác !

----------


## tvn24680

15. biến tần 1000Hz, 1Hp của Hitachi bị mất nắp che
500k


con này còn chạy được không bác. nếu chỉ mất lắp, còn lại mọi thứ tốt thì để em nhé

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

có ít đồ linh tinh nha các bác
thanks các bác

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

up thêm vài món nha các bác
thanks các bác

----------


## Mới CNC

> up thêm vài món nha các bác
> thanks các bác


show thêm món ngon đi em.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

có vài thứ linh tinh
cảm ơn các bác

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

thêm vài món nha các bác
thanks các bác

----------


## phamtuongdk

mai e ghé lấy 2 bộ alpha 66ak nhé a. SĐT nt 0988832995.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

có ít đồ nha các bác
thank các bác

----------


## tvn24680

Đám tiệm cận ormon có bao nhiêu cái bác

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

có ít đồ nha các bác
thanks các bác

----------


## katerman

nt zalo kg thấy trả lời vậy e.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. 2 con step có kèm driver tích hợp. size 60
[IMG]75dfd227573daa63f32c by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 400k cả 2 con
2. Bàn phím cho ID controller
[IMG]b7d819219c3b6165382a by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k
3.
4. CQM1
[IMG]f44711a094ba69e430ab by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 400k
5. Driver techco đa chế độ 400w
[IMG]ed637299f7830add5392 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k
6. Driver 5 pha sanyo
[IMG]868ab26e3774ca2a9365 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr cả mớ
7. 
8. em fx 128mr vỏ xấu, còn ok
[IMG]b001b1e134fbc9a590ea by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 900k
10, 
11. 3 bộ sigma 1 100w kèm giảm tốc pul dir
[IMG]e473be913b8bc6d59f9a by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 800k/bộ
thanks các bác
lh : 0917 một không 9 664

----------


## phuong786

2 con step có kèm driver tích hợp. size 60 bao ship Đà nẵng OK mình chuyển khoản nhé.

----------

